# long hair or smooth coat?



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

This is Blossom, she is 2 weeks old. Only pup to my dogs, Alfie and Milli. Below are as many pictures that I could upload of her and the parents. 

Some are older pictures than others of her, she is ONLY 2 weeks, so the "plumpy" ones or the ones with her eyes open are from today. (I think i lined them up youngest to oldest.)
Her hair has become "fluffier" and the hair on her booty, legs, neck, and chest has gotten a little longer than the rest.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi she is adorable im in love with baby blossom please keep sending pics shes a sure smile maker


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

She is a little princess


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's a smooth coat.


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

Yup she's a smooth.

Longs have a line down the middle of their back at birth

This is going to sound extremely rude but it baffles me why on earth you would breed when chis are a difficult whelping breed and you can't tellthe difference between a smooth and a long puppy!! 

You may want to look into singleton puppies and problems that can occur from singleton litters I would suggest you frequently knock her off whilst she is nursing or you could end up with a very dominant bitch who has a lot of issues same for weaning take her food away. Singletons need heavily socialising more so than dogs from larger litters.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Awe what a little beauty, mum and dad are very nice too, Id never heard of the stripe down the back but its a good one to remember, must say though ive had single pup litter and it was a bitch and i had now probs with her at all, we ended up keeping her and shes a really well ajusted pup who`s now 1 yr old, have you bred her to keep,,


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

I do plan on keeping this little one for my own. I can easily tell if a dog is smooth or long, but I've had so many different opinions on her IN REAL LIFE, because she does have a small line going down her spine.

I have been breeding my chihuahuas for 3 years, I have a ton of vet friends, I have more than enough breeding friends. My bitch's are free whelpers I would never put harm in their way. I am with them 24/7 their last weeks and I take very good care of them.

I was asking an honest question, and if you want to jump my case without knowing circumstances that's on you. I didn't come here to get reamed, I came her with the exact same love for the breed that you have.

I love my Baby Blossom, and she will be apart of my family. I was even thinking she may be a rough coat, seeing as their past puppies have all mostly been longhair/rough except 2. (there's been 9 puppies)

Thank you all for the replies, I will be posting more pictures asap!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Amberleah has a strip down her spine and she is a smooth coat, so are her parents. So not sure if you can say she is long or smooth by strip. Sorry for the reprimand on here I don't know why people have to be so critical.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> They are all beautiful. Amberleah has a strip down her spine and she is a smooth coat, so are her parents. So not sure if you can say she is long or smooth by strip. Sorry for the reprimand on here I don't know why people have to be so critical.


Aw! PICTURES! Lolol, I loveeee seeing pictures of baby chi's and chi's. That's why I was asking on the internet, because I know she is young, and she has a lot of growing left, but I'm so darn impatient, and people keep telling me she's a rough or a long or a smooth, and even I'm baffled.

I guess we'll all see in coming weeks!  I can't contain my excitement.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Pictures by williams1958 - Photobucket

All her pictures are in my photo bucket. also have fb with her pic's.
Log In | Facebook


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

imho I am going to guess long/rough that being said I have 0 experience with young puppy chis and have a long coat so I THINK I may be favouring ha ha

I to am sorry for the criticalness please remember that it is not always like that! We love to see chi''s especially cute chi babies!!!


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> Pictures by williams1958 - Photobucket
> 
> All her pictures are in my photo bucket. also have fb with her pic's.
> Log In | Facebook


I tried to add you but it wouldn't let me


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

Her coat is also so hard to take a picture of, it reflects light and her pictures almost always come out blurry unless using my boyfriend's super expensive camera. LOL.

I wish you could all see her in real life, she has the cutest personality!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

hmmm I think we may need a youtube video of her ;D


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Attached is a LC blue baby of the same age...you can see a clear difference in how the coat lays.

FWIW, there is no such thing as a rough coat chi? There are smooth coats and long coats, some are double coated in each variety.


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

I find that Suprising considering the ages of your dogs.

Anyway she is a smooth coat!

As flippedstars said there is no such thing as a rough coat. Please don't use incorrect terms as there are people Coming on forums looking for info on the breed and saying that your pups are rough coats gives the wrong information and I for one want to educate people on our beautiful breed.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

When I use the term rough coat it means exactly that, rough. The hair is longer on the ears, toes, and neck. Alfie, my longhair is a longhair, he has longhair everywhere.

If I use the incorrect term, that must mean all my vets and all my breeders here are wrong too I assume?


----------



## DahliasMaMa (Jun 29, 2011)

What sweet pics of your little princess!!


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

Hichi said:


> I find that Suprising considering the ages of your dogs.
> 
> Anyway she is a smooth coat!
> 
> As flippedstars said there is no such thing as a rough coat. Please don't use incorrect terms as there are people Coming on forums looking for info on the breed and saying that your pups are rough coats gives the wrong information and I for one want to educate people on our beautiful breed.


Considering the ages of my dogs? Those are not all of my dogs.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If you read the chi standard, "rough" coats are never mentioned. A CORRECT smooth coat is going to have what you describe as a "rough" coat is, but it is called a smooth coat. The smooths with the super weasily thin coats and thin tails have the wrong coat type and it is not a coat type that should be bred for. I would not expect a vet to know the correct terms associated with each breed, and its surprising anyone that breeds would know little enough to use the term in conjunction with chihuahuas. Like I said if you read the standard you won't find that word in there, so yeah, I guess they'd all be wrong, lol.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> attached is a lc blue baby of the same age...you can see a clear difference in how the coat lays.
> 
> Fwiw, there is no such thing as a rough coat chi? There are smooth coats and long coats, some are double coated in each variety.


how cute!!!<3


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> If you read the chi standard, "rough" coats are never mentioned. A CORRECT smooth coat is going to have what you describe as a "rough" coat is, but it is called a smooth coat. The smooths with the super weasily thin coats and thin tails have the wrong coat type and it is not a coat type that should be bred for. I would not expect a vet to know the correct terms associated with each breed, and its surprising anyone that breeds would know little enough to use the term in conjunction with chihuahuas. Like I said if you read the standard you won't find that word in there, so yeah, I guess they'd all be wrong, lol.


I will admit, that is informative. Thank you.


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

Yes they are all wrong! 

Here is the uk breed standard on coat taken from the kc website


Coat
Long Coat: soft texture (never coarse or harsh to touch) either flat or slightly wavy. Never tight and curly. Feathering on ears, feet and legs, pants on hindquarters, large ruff on neck desirable. Tail long and full as a plume.
Smooth Coat: smooth, of soft texture, close and glossy, with undercoat and ruff permissible.

Unless your vet and 'breeder friends' have shown chihuahuas in both coats extensively and bred for years to better the breed then frankly I would take what they say eith a pinch of salt. It's no different to using the 'teacup term' it's false advertising and a marketing ploy. Unfortunately you have been given the wrong information by these people.

Only the Kennel Clubs of the world and their respective chihuahua clubs (i.e the BCC and ACC) can change the standards! Rough coat etc doesn't feature on any. Maybe worth reading the standard and breeding to the standard. Also Long coats don't have long hair everywhere as you said the standard explains it correctly!

My bad about your dogs most people with sigs have all their dogs in I do apologise.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

She is super cute, that's all I know. I trust what Kristi says, so I'd say smooth, especially looking at that picture of the LC Chi puppy. 

Yeah, my Vet said Bella was a medium coat, when obviously there is no such thing with Chis. I am pretty sure she just has a double coat, or a lil longer fur, but still a SC. Vet definitely don't always know everything..


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

Hichi said:


> Yes they are all wrong!
> 
> Here is the uk breed standard on coat taken from the kc website
> 
> ...


Well this is what I meant by "everywhere", Alfie, my longhair<3

















I've been to shows myself, never entered but I know many people who have and won. I know all about the teacup term, and never have I believed in it. 
Learn something new everyday.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been to shows myself, never entered but I know many people who have and won. I know all about the teacup term, and never have I believed in it. 
Learn something new everyday.[/QUOTE]

You are an amazing person enough said.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

mooberry said:


> I've been to shows myself, never entered but I know many people who have and won. I know all about the teacup term, and never have I believed in it.
> Learn something new everyday.


You are an amazing person enough said.[/QUOTE]

 Thank you. *e-hugs* LOL


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey! Your Chis are all beautiful! My little girl has a really strange long coat growing in. When she was as young as your puppy is now, her coat looked similar. She wasn't fluffy at all. But now, at 4 months, she is starting to grow in a mane and her tail hair is really long. The breeder showed me a picture of another puppy from the same parents, different litter, that had the same puppy hair as Ein, and grew out a gorgeous long coat. So, really, your baby could be a smooth or a long coat. Hard to tell in some Chis.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Blossom is absolutely gorgeous. She's so cute, I wish I could see her for real. Lol. Your other dogs are adorable too, I love Alfie


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/littlelovechihuahuas

Click here and you can see a video of Blossom from about 6 days ago!


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

hichi, i want to commend you on your politeness and restraint w/n this thread. i too though the same thing when I started reading this thread, "if this person can't tell the difference between a long and short coat puppy, why is she breeding?" 

Then you apologized for making an incorrect assumption and provided knowledge by explaining that there is no "rough" coat. A lesser person would have turned this thread into a flame war, particularly after "...on you" comment.


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

Mijo said:


> hichi, i want to commend you on your politeness and restraint w/n this thread. i too though the same thing when I started reading this thread, "if this person can't tell the difference between a long and short coat puppy, why is she breeding?"
> 
> Then you apologized for making an incorrect assumption and provided knowledge by explaining that there is no "rough" coat. A lesser person would have turned this thread into a flame war, particularly after "...on you" comment.


Thanks I have strong beliefs with regards to breeding and find when people get defensive it's because they either have something to hide or are extremely passionate about something. 

Littlelovechihuahuas - I'm sure the people who won at these shows you went to would say the exact same thing as me


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

IMHO (and I'm a Chi rookie, so please do not yell at me) that the larger issue here is that she's a singleton, which can present challenges and issues if she doesn't receive additonal socialization/training. I hope you will focus your energy on that rather than worry about whether she's got a smooth coat, rough coat, long coat, clearcoat, trenchcoat, or whatever! (Hiding under computer table now.)


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

widogmom said:


> IMHO (and I'm a Chi rookie, so please do not yell at me) that the larger issue here is that she's a singleton, which can present challenges and issues if she doesn't receive additonal socialization/training. I hope you will focus your energy on that rather than worry about whether she's got a smooth coat, rough coat, long coat, clearcoat, trenchcoat, or whatever! (Hiding under computer table now.)


I mentioned this originally it got Ignored


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I noticed that, Hichi. You made a very good point and I didn't want to let it get lost.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh no no I did not ignore the post about singletons. I just went through and read everything, I guess chihuahua-people only sends me a few of the emails when people reply, and I didn't receive this one. I have had her in her whelping box with stuffed animals and a few other puppies her age, that are in another whelping box so she hasn't been completely by herself. I have heard of singleton, but I also don't really believe in it completely. I've had a few litters of just one pup and they have grown up fine without any aggression.

I will be posting new pictures of her tonight, as my boyfriend came over and did a little photo shoot with her. I have previously had longhairs and they didn't start growing their hair 'til about 4 weeks, and with so many different opinions of her in real life, that's why I thought it would be fun to come on here and ask. I am too excited to see what the future holds and am more or less just excited about her coat, and the fact it's "blue"!

Even if she is a singleton, she will be around these other dogs her entire life, and both parents have been sleeping with her, whenever they get tired or just lay with her.

And last but not least, she actually was born with another brother, but he was simply too small. She was 4 oz at birth and he was 2 oz. I stayed up every night up, trying to keep him nourished, and trying to prevent him from going hypo on me. They were born 06-12-2011.

I do want to thank all of you for your extensive knowledge on these beautiful animals, and thank those of you who didn't jump the gun and hassle me. I know what I've gotten myself into, and maybe I don't know absolutely everything, but I try. And I know there was a time you didn't know about it either, and you never know until someone points it out. It's not that I'm oblivious or just don't care, because I do, I care so much about them. I may just not know everything, and I'll admit that, and I don't mind learning new things.

Take a better approach, teach me, don't scold me.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

What a lovely post! It's nice to hear such a reasoned and positive attitude in a forum to criticism. And I'm so sorry to hear about her little brother. At least you have this beautiful little girl. Can't wait to see the photo shoot!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope I didn't come across as scolding as it was not my goal...it does sound like you might benefit from printing off the written illustrated standard from CCA and learning a bit more about all the right terms. If you want to be taken seriously people will expect you to know them sooner than later and it's good to know the standard so you can breed toward it rather than just 'two cute dogs together'. I know you mentioned wanting to show before you you should really give it a try because it helps you learn so much about the breed! I learn something new every show!


----------



## goddess.rhiannon (Jun 3, 2011)

*smooth coat?long coat?*

i think shes either a rough coat or long coat.i dont know anything about a line on the back.i used to breed pomeranians and i never saw any line.although 2 of my rough coats had a line down their back.every1 checks the feathering on the tail and ears at about 2 weeks.good luck w/your new baby.:hello1::hello1: ps i know there is no such thing as a ruff coat but people sometimes use the term anyways.mayb i should b using the proper term.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

goddess.rhiannon said:


> i think shes either a rough coat or long coat.i dont know anything about a line on the back.i used to breed pomeranians and i never saw any line.although 2 of my rough coats had a line down their back.every1 checks the feathering on the tail and ears at about 2 weeks.good luck w/your new baby.:hello1::hello1: ps i know there is no such thing as a ruff coat but people sometimes use the term anyways.mayb i should b using the proper term.


I wanna see them!


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

I wasn't scolding merely educating. You got very defensive and abrupt in your responses. 

Ive been looking at your blog, fb and website 
Breeding is a touchy subject. Fom your fb and here I assume you don't have a mentor?? 

Believe me singletons do have problems and it is your responsibility to teach them. Their litter mated teach them more social skills than their parents. Most breeders do not have the pups sire on site as their stud is rarely a good match for their bitch. You need to knock her off every time she feeds, as this is what her litter mates would do. 

Sadly a lot of puppy's pass. Learn to tube feed, it can be life saving. He was small but I've known smaller to survive. There is also a supplement by yumega that can help. I know of someone who swears by it for very small weak pups.

I agree with flipped stars get yourself in the show ring you will be taken more seriously as currently youre just a 'pet breeder' no offence but I don't think your bitch would get anywhere, but your boy may as long as his confirmation is correct (is hard to see in your pics). Also although the tiara looks very cute... It screams no to me she is a new born and susceptable to all sorts if you want to do that personally it may be better to wait til she is older and stronger. 

Remember you should only breed to better the bree  any other reason spay and neuter your pets.

Your pup is definitely a smooth coat. 

Goddess.Rhiannon - sarcasm duely noted ad totally unnecessary. Using the correct terms are the only way. And pom pups are nothing like chi pups their coats are totally different texture, length etc so you can't really comparetwo totally different breeds.


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> I hope I didn't come across as scolding as it was not my goal...it does sound like you might benefit from printing off the written illustrated standard from CCA and learning a bit more about all the right terms. If you want to be taken seriously people will expect you to know them sooner than later and it's good to know the standard so you can breed toward it rather than just 'two cute dogs together'. I know you mentioned wanting to show before you you should really give it a try because it helps you learn so much about the breed! I learn something new every show!


flipped star, I don't think you came off as scolding at all, you have been very kind in trying to provide correct information. IMO, it seems logical to understand the breed standard before you start breeding. I completely aggree that if you want to be taken seriously on a forum you have to use the correct terminology, otherwise your opening up yourself to getting flamed (and rightfully so). this thread could have easily gotten out of hand but hichi and yourself show great patience and composure.

If you see me posting any incorrect information, please please please correct me.


----------



## goddess.rhiannon (Jun 3, 2011)

i was surprised at the way u came at me.ive only written 7 posts and in no case was i being sarcastic or anything like that.mayb it came off 2 u differently or what was in my mind sounded differently than on paper.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

littlelovechihuahuas said:


> Well this is what I meant by "everywhere", Alfie, my longhair<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just screamed! Alfie is SO FREAKING CUTE! And great name, I used to have a hamster named Alphie, lol.


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Blossom Is Gorgeous 
Which ever Coat She Will Have, Your Gauranteed A Lil Stunner  x


----------



## goddess.rhiannon (Jun 3, 2011)

youre rite about the 2 breeds being different but ive had poms n chis my whole life.ive,also,seen alot as a vet tech.the puppy im getting 2day had the stripe down her back n shes a smooth as is mya(my choc on white female).all im saying is this is not a fixed way of telling.


----------

